
Ask HN: Do you read comments of an HN post before actually reading the article? - slackoverflower
Whenever I find an HN article which is about a topic I&#x27;m interested in but the article itself is too long for me to read at that moment, I generally go to the comments to see the community&#x27;s reaction to the article. In these moments I base my own opinion on just the title of the article. Does anyone else do this? I&#x27;m geniunely curious if there are other HNers out there that also go through this thought process.
======
flavio81
Yes; i do a simple text search for "TL;DR" and for "clickbait" on the
comments, it helps me save time.

There are far too many clickbaity articles on the internet lately, for example
the one claiming (on the headline) that Swipe started "with 7 lines of code").
It wasn't that way, and the article didn't tell anything interesting to me
after reading.

------
sjs382
Sometimes, usually depends on the source domain.

For instance, if it's a science article from a very-mainstream news source,
I'll usually just skip the article altogether (unless I expect there will be
pictures).

------
chrisbennet
Yes

------
warrenm
I did here

------
weatherlight
All the time.

